# Does any one have imodium instants on prescription?



## cw_2009 (Apr 10, 2005)

Does any one have imodium instants on prescription?Was wondering if i can ask you a question?


----------



## SadSally (Jan 8, 2012)

I do, not the immodium brand but I was fold they do the same


----------

